# JR Hunt test 1st try



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

We ran are first hunt test today. Going for the JR hunter Title. We waited about 4hrs on the tie out before are brace, Rojo and I were over anxiouse by this point and it showed. He coverd more ground then I thought he would maybe even out ran his nose. After the initial breakaway he got into puppy mode. Started to play chase his brace mate, a GWP. I quickly got him working the opposite end of the course. Then it was potty time! I knew that was coming  He ran a good search pattern with a poor wind. Staying 40/50yrds ahead to my surprise. Bolth dogs worked all the way to the top of the bird field with no finds. Then we started back and the other dog got a find and point. Rojo had no finds and did not qualify for a pass. Thinking about what to do for next time. It was good experience and I learned, we learnd alot about this game.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You and your pup will learn something new every time. Good job on getting him out there.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Zig,
You will find that you have entered a world of rewards and frustrations. Just finished watching the Ceasar special that Datacam shared. It is 47 minutes long but well worth your time.

Calm and Assertive leader. That is you. Rojo will feed of your energy in the field. He is part of YOUR team. You are the hunt leader even if he is in front.

At his age he will play but you handled it well. If you go to enough field trials you will hear the joke about Vizslas. They all take a potty break in the field unless they relieve themselves maybe 15 minutes before the brace. Otherwise expect it.

Find how to help Rojo "work the wind." I forget all the time but it is something pros and seasoned hunters do. Enter the bird field with the wind in your face if at all possible. If the breeze is light, pick up some dry grass and throw it up. See which way it blows. Do this regularly as the wind patterns change in a field on a light breeze day. 

It is a game remember. You win some as a team and you loose some as a team. 

Calm and assertive. Rojo isn't anxious. That is a human emotion and he'll feed off the anxiety around him.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD is right about the wind - I carry a small plastic bottle of unscented baby powder in the field to determine wind direction - if the wind is on my back - I recall the pup a lot to make sure he is covering the field twice


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for the tips, I also think I may have given him to many EZ finds in training. I was thinking about putting only one bird out and really having him search hard for it.


----------

